# Loft Divider



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I need to divide my lofts. I am looking for a quick and easy way to divide them. They are the Rosewood Starter Lofts, pretty much made as per the plans. I like the dowel doors/dividers but just do not have time to build them. 

Any sugggestions for simple and quick fix?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

you can frame the part you want to separate, mock up a door, and then use hail screen/poultry mesh as the divider. Seen it many times and could be done in just a couple hours, relatively cheap as well.


----------



## NAPA242 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am not familar with hail screen/poultry mesh unless you are talking about what I know as chicken wire.

Thanks


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Yeah chicken wire and poultry mesh are the same thing. Hail screen is also called hardware cloth by some people. Can find them both in the fencing department at Home Depot.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I wouldn't use chicken wire feather get caught in it and it makes things look dirty, you can use galvanized wire from tractor supply or hardware cloth from home depot.


----------

